# Leaking urine



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't know if anyone else has encountered this problem but without realising it I seem to leak urine and I constantly feel smelly even though I have been reassured I don't. My underwear is stained and I find it really depressing to deal with along with the IBS and anxiety. Has anyone any suggestions or even some similar experiences. I was really worried for a while that it was vaginal discharge as I always have quite a lot but it seems to be urine? El


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Another thing I didn't experience until being pregnant!Have you tried kegel exercises? They're not just for pregnant women. http://www.babycenter.com/refcap/baby/phys...ry/1154885.html


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I have not experienced this, but could it be a side affect of any meds you are taking? I was also wondering about pelvic floor, though I don't think it strikes young women.Perhaps you could go to the doctor and give a urine specimen, see if there is a bladder or kidney infection?


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

I've noticed this problem myself in the last several weeks.When I started Elavil back in April to help control IBS-D, my doctor mentioned that it could increase urine leakage. So as the other poster said, meds could be behind it.I'm not sure if thats whats causing it for me, or just weak muscle tone, and hitting 'the change' time of life. Too many possibilities!! LOLIt is VERY aggravating..thats for sure.


----------



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

I was taking elavil until quite recently and no one mentioned that particular side-effect to me! I had a baby 13.5 months ago and it was present before then I think but no where near as bad or at least I don't remember it being so bad. I hate doing pelvic foor exercises but I guess I shall have to make a concerted effort. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

It is called stress incontinence. I have that problem. It happens when I sneeze or cough and seems to be worse when I don't drink enough water. Doesn't that sound odd?Koegel exercises are great for helping stop it. If you are having a bad problem with it, there is a medication you can take to help gain bladder control. You can also buy pads to wear much like sanitary napkins. Brands like Poise and Assure have different weights of pads for the severity of your problem. I used to wear them a lot, but don't need them so much any more. Something I did find was that my back injury seemed to effect the problem a bit. When I am having disc flareups in the lumbar region, I also have more problem with stress incontenance. You can also purchase products to wash with that diminishes urine odor if it is bad, or sprays that deodorize. I can't remember the name but I believe a pharmacy could tell you. Hope this helps.


----------



## HeatherD2002 (Jul 13, 2002)

So this is my question then regarding this subject...is it IBS related? I have the problem with it sneaking out when I sneeze or cough too...my gyno doctor said it was because of my uterine prolapse but now I'm beginning to wonder if it's IBS related since you all have this problem too.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I don't think it has anything to do with IBS. It's just not that uncommon, which I think is why so many others have posted here about it. 3 Words about it: kegel, kegel, kegel!!! That's a huge help with that, and helps you gain control over all the pelvic floor muscles. There are also, as someone mentioned, medications that can help!


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

I believe stress incontenance is just a part of aging in a woman, especially if you have had children. AND I think sometimes the more children the more likely to have the problem. I know other women who do NOT have IBS that have this problem. You can do Kegel (sp?) exercises anytime anywhere without anyone knowing you are doing them by just contracting the pelvic muscles, holding them, and letting go. I do them while driving or riding in the car sometimes. I know it has helped tremendously.







These exercises have other bonuses as well.


----------

